# The Average Height of Your Country.



## skyline56 (Apr 15, 2010)

Saw the UK's - M 175cm & F 164cm.


Obesity is becoming a lesser social issue.



What perhaps might be yours?


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-cn/身高

source: National Institute for Nutrition and Food Safety

China 175.3 cm(M) 162.1 cm(F) Urban 18, 2008 
China 170.6 cm(M) 158.9 cm(F) Rural 18, 2008

For comparison (2002 data, National Institute for Nutrition and Food Safety)

China (PRC) 1.702 m (5 ft 7 in) 1.586 m (5 ft 2+1⁄2 in) Urban, 17 Measured 2002 
China (PRC) 1.663 m (5 ft 5+1⁄2 in) 1.570 m (5 ft 2 in) Rural, 17 Measured 2002 

1980 data (Ethnic Differences in the Association between Body Mass Index and Hypertension, American Journal of Epidemiology)

China 169.7 cm(M) 158.6 cm(F) adults，1980


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Australia,

178.4 cm (5' 10.2") for men
163.9 cm (5' 4.5") for women.


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Brazil.

1,78m for mens 
1,65m for womens


----------



## fan221 (Apr 17, 2010)

The Koreans are tall and meaty in general.


----------



## Elnerico (Aug 12, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_height


----------



## PEPE grillo (Apr 23, 2010)

*Venezuela*

Men goes from 1,64m to 1,70m (year 2006)
Women goes from 1,58m to 1,63m (year 2006)



I am 1,74m so people consider me tall.


----------



## Zabonz (Feb 5, 2007)

men 1.856 m (6 ft 1 in) women 1.710 m (5 ft 7+1⁄2 in) for the dinaric alps

Tallest in the world by wikipedia and my personal observations

Southern Croatia, Herzegovina and Montenegro


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

Mexico:wtf:

1.63 m (5' 4") for men
1.510 m (4' 11.5'') for women

:?


----------



## Elnerico (Aug 12, 2009)

History of human height

Average height of troops born in the mid-nineteenth century, by country or place.
Country	Height
Australia	1.72 m (5 ft 73⁄4 in)[77]
U.S.	1.71 m (5 ft 71⁄4 in)
Norway	1.69 m (5 ft 61⁄2 in)
Ireland	1.68 m (5 ft 6 in)
Scotland	1.68 m (5 ft 6 in)
Sweden	1.68 m (5 ft 6 in)
Bohemia	1.67 m (5 ft 53⁄4 in)
Lower Austria	1.67 m (5 ft 53⁄4 in)
Moravia	1.66 m (5 ft 51⁄2 in)
England	1.66 m (5 ft 51⁄2 in)
France	1.65 m (5 ft 5 in)
Wales	1.65 m (5 ft 5 in)
Russia	1.65 m (5 ft 5 in)
Germany	1.64 m (5 ft 41⁄2 in)
Netherlands	1.64 m (5 ft 41⁄2 in)
Spain	1.62 m (5 ft 33⁄4 in)
Italy	1.61 m (5 ft 31⁄2 in)
Japan	1.55 m (5 ft 1 in)


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

NorthWesternGuy said:


> Mexico:wtf:
> 
> 1.63 m (5' 4") for men
> 1.510 m (4' 11.5'') for women
> ...


Lol...look at the source in Wikipedia...........Data was taken from the "Estudio Nacional de Salud y Envejecimiento en México (ENASEM)" a study carried among Mexicans with 50 years or more........lol...


----------



## pa17003 (Feb 19, 2009)

Short asian stereotype poll.


www.misterpoll.com/polls/500008


----------

